# Any experience with portulaca?



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Not a question of local bees not recognizing it, because honey bees aren't "local bees" - they are an alien species from the Old World.

More likely either a question of a mismatch between the bees' anatomy (they can't reach the plants' nectar) or there is better (from the bees' point of view) or more abundant forage on other plants at the moment.

Enj.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

My wife has several of them and don't see the bees messing with them.


----------

